#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  S J College of Engineering Mysore btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

SJCE Mysore Year of Establishment:* 1963.

*SJCE Mysore Affiliation:* Visvesvaraya Technological University, Belgaum.

*SJCE Mysore Mode Of Admission:* COMED-K.

*SJCE Mysore Branches In Engineering:*


Mechanical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringIndustrial and Production EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringInstrumentation TechnologyInformation Science and EngineeringEnvironmental EngineeringPolymer Science and TechnologyBio-Technology EngineeringConstruction Technology and ManagementComputer Science and EngineeringCivil Engineering
 
*SJCE Mysore KCET Cut Off 2014:*
*Branch*

*Category*

*KCET cut off rank*


Bio Technology

2AG

29459


Bio Technology

2AR

67850


Bio Technology

3AH

32349


Bio Technology

3BG

26488


Bio Technology

D

25141


Bio Technology

GM

12244


Bio Technology

GMK

27602


Bio Technology

GMR

24681


Bio Technology

SCG

38123


Bio Technology

SNQ

15019


Civil

1G

8096


Civil

1R

13066


Civil

2AG

9671


Civil

2AH

11617


Civil

2AR

13051


Civil

2BG

12677


Civil

3AG

9693


Civil

3AK

10131


Civil

3BG

9518


Civil

GM

6583


Civil

GMH

9672


Civil

GMK

6623


Civil

GMR

11764


Civil

GMRH

18790


Civil

PH

39952


Civil

SCG

15770


Civil

SCH

22181


Civil

SCR

38849


Civil

SNQ

4796


Civil

STG

11854


Civil

STR

13631


Computers

1G

6699


Computers

2AG

6336


Computers

2AH

8301


Computers

2AK

4937


Computers

2AR

5024


Computers

2BG

6102


Computers

2BH

6507


Computers

3AG

2741


Computers

3AR

6266


Computers

3BG

2907


Computers

GM

1857


Computers

GMH

3558


Computers

GMK

2992


Computers

GMR

4089


Computers

JK

6219


Computers

PH

20493


Computers

SCG

20380


Computers

SCK

42424


Computers

SCKH

29998


Computers

SCR

36379


Computers

S-G

11701






Computers

SNQ

2563


Computers

STG

8833


Computers

STR

10406


Const. Tech. Mgmt.

1G

51466


Const. Tech. Mgmt.

2AG

26458


Const. Tech. Mgmt.

2AR

56032


Const. Tech. Mgmt.

2BG

19751


Const. Tech. Mgmt.

3AG

18821


Const. Tech. Mgmt.

3BG

25262


Const. Tech. Mgmt.

GM

18333


Const. Tech. Mgmt.

GMH

62436


Const. Tech. Mgmt.

GMK

35406


Const. Tech. Mgmt.

GMR

36702


Const. Tech. Mgmt.

NCC

32988


Const. Tech. Mgmt.

SCG

68373


Const. Tech. Mgmt.

SNQ

15307


Electrical

1G

11615


Electrical

2AG

9406


Electrical

2AH

10333


Electrical

2AR

12988


Electrical

2BG

9286


Electrical

2BK

24310


Electrical

2BR

18928


Electrical

3AG

6008


Electrical

3AR

10178


Electrical

3BG

6036


Electrical

GM

4462


Electrical

GMH

5451


Electrical

GMK

6401


Electrical

GMR

5628


Electrical

GMRH

9506


Electrical

SCG

18126


Electrical

SCH

25636


Electrical

SCR

22380


Electrical

SNQ

3490


Electrical

STG

8840


Electronics

1G

2226


Electronics

1R

5668


Electronics

2AG

4430


Electronics

2AH

6577


Electronics

2AK

3642


Electronics

2AR

6640


Electronics

2BG

7795


Electronics

2BR

8577


Electronics

3AG

2273


Electronics

3BG

2502


Electronics

3BRH

4031


Electronics

GM

1382


Electronics

GMH

2242


Electronics

GMK

3011


Electronics

GMR

3954


Electronics

PH

78549


Electronics

SCG

19821


Electronics

SCH

30465


Electronics

SCK

14703


Electronics

SCR

38847


Electronics

SNQ

1353


Electronics

STG

6522


Environmental

1G

60396


Environmental

2AG

39452


Environmental

2AH

47814


Environmental

2AR

63208


Environmental

2BG

43320


Environmental

3AG

28574


Environmental

3BG

29642


Environmental

3BR

51043


Environmental

GM

26817


Environmental

GMH

31912


Environmental

GMK

31137


Environmental

GMR

42753


Environmental

SCG

65700


Environmental

SCR

66075


Environmental

SNQ

22368


Environmental

STG

41459


Ind.Prodn.

1G

44487


Ind.Prodn.

2AG

25492


Ind.Prodn.

2AH

45334


Ind.Prodn.

2AR

33076


Ind.Prodn.

2BG

29665


Ind.Prodn.

2BR

38304


Ind.Prodn.

3AG

12774


Ind.Prodn.

3BG

18259


Ind.Prodn.

3BK

48164


Ind.Prodn.

3BR

26464


Ind.Prodn.

GM

12643


Ind.Prodn.

GMH

15320


Ind.Prodn.

GMK

24586


Ind.Prodn.

GMR

32379


Ind.Prodn.

SCG

55089


Ind.Prodn.

SCR

65031


Ind.Prodn.

SNQ

10300


Ind.Prodn.

STG

30968


Info.Science

1G

10492


Info.Science

2AG

7294


Info.Science

2AK

11095


Info.Science

2AR

22299


Info.Science

2BG

9753


Info.Science

3AG

5452


Info.Science

3BG

4219


Info.Science

3BH

6595


Info.Science

GM

2734


Info.Science

GMH

5980


Info.Science

GMK

5560


Info.Science

GMR

8053


Info.Science

SCG

22195


Info.Science

SCR

40055


Info.Science

SNQ

3471


Inst.Tech.

1G

48576


Inst.Tech.

2AG

15710


Inst.Tech.

2AR

36929


Inst.Tech.

2BG

18571


Inst.Tech.

3AG

8583


Inst.Tech.

3AR

33806


Inst.Tech.

3BG

9849


Inst.Tech.

3BR

20632


Inst.Tech.

DK

46338


Inst.Tech.

GM

7183


Inst.Tech.

GMH

11113


Inst.Tech.

GMK

17937


Inst.Tech.

GMR

15414


Inst.Tech.

GMRH

34177


Inst.Tech.

SCG

44037


Inst.Tech.

SCR

59237


Inst.Tech.

SNQ

8012


Inst.Tech.

STG

20552


Inst.Tech.

STK

35364


Mechanical

1G

7478


Mechanical

2AG

7223


Mechanical

2AK

15803


Mechanical

2AR

13937


Mechanical

2BG

8408


Mechanical

3AG

4438


Mechanical

3BG

5549


Mechanical

3BR

7726


Mechanical

GM

3648


Mechanical

GMH

5981


Mechanical

GMK

7787


Mechanical

GMR

7468


Mechanical

GMRH

21804


Mechanical

SCG

24277


Mechanical

SCR

55623


Mechanical

SNQ

2974


Mechanical

STG

5233


Mechanical

STH

21819


Mechanical

STR

11025


Polymer Tech.

2AG

58730


Polymer Tech.

2BG

46337


Polymer Tech.

3AG

54068


Polymer Tech.

3BG

41158


Polymer Tech.

GM

36014


Polymer Tech.

GMH

54608


Polymer Tech.

GMK

69447


Polymer Tech.

GMR

86004


Polymer Tech.

SCG

73961


Polymer Tech.

SCK

86285


Polymer Tech.

SNQ

20222


Polymer Tech.

STG

61869


Polymer Tech.

XD

91962




*PLACEMENT WILL BE UPLOADED SOON

FEE STRUCTURE: NOT AVAILABLE 

**SJCE Mysore Campus & Intra Facilities:*

*Campus:* 

The campus is spread over a single campus of 120 acres that is located adjacent to Manasa Gangothri (the campus of the University of Mysore) and the All India Institute of Speech and Hearing.

SJCE Mysore Library and Information Centre: The centre is equipped with over 70,000 volumes related to science and engineering, encyclopaedias, dictionaries, and over a hundred magazines and journals every month. It has a collection of ISI specifications, Project Reports and Dissertations, Doctoral Thesis and Proceedings of Conferences and Monographs. It provides audio visual facilities, photo copying facilities, and a book bank.

*SJCE Mysore Hostel & Mess Facilities:*

The College has separate hostel facilities for about 500 boys and 210 girls. The boys' hostel is located in the college premises, in H Block, L Block, M Block, PG Block and GH Block, all located on the north-end of the campus. The hostel runs a mess. A separate TV room and reading room are provided in the Boys' Hostel. The girls hostel is located on the south-end of the campus.

*SJCE Mysore Address:*

Sri Jayachamarajendra College of Engineering, Mysore  570 006, Karnataka, India.






  Similar Threads: JNTU College Of Engineering Anantapur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Vasavi College of Engineering Hyderabad btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Kongu Engineering College Erode btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities S J College of Engineering Mysore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities S J College of Engineering Mysore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

